# Delicate Baby Blanket Knit



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This beautiful, delicate baby blanket/shawl was knitted in soft baby cashmerino, and is sure to become a treasured heirloom. Would also make an exquisite Christening shawl. Looks complicated however is really quite simple to knit, and best of all NO seams or joins. Suitable for the intermediate knitter. Size is very easily adjusted to suit your personal requirements. As always, I am here to answer any questions you may have.
My pattern is available for instant download through my following stores

Pattern Price US $4.73

Ravely store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-with-delicate-leaves--bobble-panels-p041 
Etsy store 
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/156867022/baby-blanket-with-delicate-leaf-and?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## oliviarosen (Apr 18, 2013)

Really beautiful blanket.Love it!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful blanket :thumbup:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh what a adorable blanket. So precious, love it


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Gorgeous ,love it :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Its a beautiful blanket.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

First of all that is absolutely gorgeous.

I had to remove your Craftsy link, we are not allowed, per Admin, to have Craftsy links as they require a log-on.
I repaired your Etsy link, you have to remove the little "s" that comes after the "http" on the link, or it will not connect.
Thanks again for posting!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I just purchased your beautiful pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so gorgeous!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

All your designs are truly works of art! And this gorgeous blanket fits right into that category!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I just buy it. Thank you. &#9829;


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

That is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely... I'm sure loads of knitters are going to want to make one!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I went back in and put the word "Knit" in your title and added the price for the pattern. Please read the rules before posting in order to get the best exposure for your wonderful work.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Vera a beautiful blanket,gorgeous work and designing as always..Just bought the pattern.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the lovely compliments


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful blanket


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really pretty. Lovely workxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Breathtaking! It would make a lovely heirloom.


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Soo beautiful!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow this is gorgeous! I am not very good at knitting but I am very likely to try this one


----------



## knittingpat (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Just Had twin Boys Gonna Knit This For them As A heirloom From Grandma..Just Love How beautiful & easy Your Pattern Is...I Would Not Be Able To knit Such A beautiful Blanket for The patterns are always beyond my knitting experience...Thanks From The Bottom Of My heart For producing A pattern I Will Enjoy Knitting & especially Giving..Pat..


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Really lovely xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful shawl Vera, I love it!!! ???? Ros


----------

